
Show HN: Restive.js – designer-friendly jQuery toolkit for responsive Web design - obihill
http://www.restivejs.com
======
obihill
Author here. We just redesigned the restive.js website. We've built a new
toolkit called rScript to replace restive.js in the coming months, but we felt
a change was in order. Comments welcome.

